# Απορία για τις αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης



## anarotiemai (Sep 6, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σας

θα εκτιμούσα πολύ την έγκυρη απάντηση σας -αν γνωρίζετε φυσικά -για το εξής θέμα:

Πρόσφατα βρέθηκα σε μια εκδήλωση με κάποιο παλιό συνάδελφό μου και νυν μεταφραστή που εργάζεται όμως με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης, γενικά δεν κόβει αποδείξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών. Μου μίλησε για την ιδέα του να φτιάξει ένα site προσέλκυσης πελατών μετάφρασης, στη συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα και τομέα που ειδικεύεται, και να λειτουργεί ο ίδιος ως μεσάζων 
με ένα μικρό κέρδος δίνοντας τα projects σε άλλους μεταφραστές. Θα συνεχίσει να συνεργάζεται με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης. Αν αυτό όλο προχωρήσει θα κάνει έναρξη κανονικά απ'ό,τι ανέφερε. Ζήτησε τη βοήθειά μου και δεδομένου ότι κι εγώ ασχολούμαι με μετάφραση περιστασιακά πιθανόν και να συνεργαστούμε, αν τελικά γίνει.

Ωστόσο, επειδή ο φίλος αυτός είναι καλό παιδί και θα ήθελα να βοηθήσω γενικά, αναρωτιέμαι αν όλο αυτό είναι παράνομο ή όχι;
Θα είναι homebased απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα. Γίνονται έλεγχοι σε τέτοια; Μπορεί να μπλέξει κανείς;Είναι νόμιμο καταρχάς;

Θα εκτιμούσα πολύ την άμεση απάντησή σας γιατί δε θα ήθελα να συμμετάσχω σε κάτι τέτοιο αν υπάρχει κάποιος φορολογικός κίνδυνος.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για τις συμβουλές σας!


----------



## rogne (Sep 7, 2012)

Αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ πώς να το θέσω με τρόπο... 

Αν και δεν έχω λόγους ν' αμφισβητήσω ότι ο φίλος σου είναι καλό παιδί, αυτό που θέλει να κάνει, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, είναι ν' ανοίξει μια κατάμαυρη επιχείρηση (μεταφραστικό γραφείο χωρίς έναρξη επαγγέλματος, εφορία, ΟΑΕΕ κ.λπ.) και αν "του βγει", να την κάνει νόμιμη στην πορεία. Στο μεταξύ, θα παριστάνει τον υπεργολάβο σε συναδέλφους που θα τον περάσουν για κανονική επιχείρηση και, με λίγη κακή τύχη (που όμως είναι αναπόφευκτη σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις), σύντομα θα ψάχνουν να τον βρουν για να πάρουν τα λεφτά τους ή για να ξεπεραστεί όποια άλλη "αναποδιά" ήθελε προκύψει. Δεν λέω ότι θα γίνει από πρόθεση ό,τι δυσοίωνο είναι να γίνει, λέω όμως ότι θα γίνει σίγουρα, γιατί, είτε το καταλαβαίνει είτε όχι, ο φίλος σου σκέφτεται να γίνει αεριτζής, κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο. 

Αν και δύσκολα το πιστεύει κανείς πια εν Ελλάδι, οι αεριτζήδες είναι ακόμα εντελώς παράνομοι από φορολογική άποψη, μιας και ρωτάς συγκεκριμένα γι' αυτή. Φιλικά σου λέω όχι μόνο να μην εμπλακείς, αλλά και να προσπαθήσεις, όσο μπορείς, να μεταπείσεις τον φίλο σου. 

Έχε επίσης υπόψη σου ότι το φόρουμ εδώ το παρακολουθούν και επαγγελματικοί και συνδικαλιστικοί φορείς της μεταφραστικής κοινότητας που κάθε άλλο παρά χαίρονται με τέτοια μαντάτα, και όχι μόνο επειδή περιγράφουν παραβιάσεις της φορολογικής νομοθεσίας. Προπάντων, περιγράφουν αντιδεοντολογικές, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, ή ευθέως εκμεταλλευτικές, στη χειρότερη, πρακτικές με τις οποίες διάφοροι αφελείς (σπανίως) ή επιτήδειοι (συνήθως) κερδοσκοπούν στις πλάτες συναδέλφων. Ίσως δυσκολευτείς να το πιστέψεις, αλλά δεν έχω επιθετική διάθεση ούτε σε αυτό το τελευταίο: στο λέω όμως τσεκουράτα για να ξέρουμε πού στεκόμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Γεια σας. Άλλαξα τον τίτλο σε «Απορία για τις αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης», που δεν είναι ακριβώς το θέμα μας, αλλά είναι δική μου απορία. Μπορεί να στηθεί ολόκληρη μπίζνα με τέτοιες αποδείξεις; 

Πιστεύω ότι συμφωνώ με τον rogne μέχρι κεραίας, ακόμα και με την απορία μου.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2012)

Με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης το εισόδημα κάποιου δεν μπορεί να ξεπερνά τα 5.000 ευρώ ετησίως. Και αν ο πελάτης-εργοδότης δεν είναι εκδοτικός οίκος, αμφιβάλλω αν θα σου κόβει τέτοιες αποδείξεις.


----------



## anarotiemai (Sep 7, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης το εισόδημα κάποιου δεν μπορεί να ξεπερνά τα 5.000 ευρώ ετησίως. Και αν ο πελάτης-εργοδότης δεν είναι εκδοτικός οίκος, αμφιβάλλω αν θα σου κόβει τέτοιες αποδείξεις.



Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο είχα σκεφτεί μιας και έχω δουλέψει με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης παλιότερα. 
Πάντως ας μην είμαστε υπερβολικοί, δε μίλησα για μπίζνα! Και δε μιλάμε για κάποιον απατεώνα! 
Και όσο για τα αντιδεοντολογικά..ας μην την ανοίξουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση γιατί αφενός πονάει και αφετέρου θα ενοχληθούν πολλοί... νόμιμοι τύποι if you know what I mean

Πάντως, παιδιά, ειλικρινά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Υπήρξατε λίαν κατατοπιστικοί μέχρι στιγμής. 

Είχα που είχα επιφυλάξεις για όλο αυτό...κάτι δε μου πήγαινε...

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2012)

anarotiemai said:


> Πρόσφατα βρέθηκα σε μια εκδήλωση με κάποιο παλιό συνάδελφό μου και νυν μεταφραστή που εργάζεται όμως με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης, γενικά δεν κόβει αποδείξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών.


Καλώς όρισες στη Λεξιλογία, καταρχάς.

Αυτό που διάλεξα να "κουοτάρω" από τα λεγόμενά σου ερμηνεύεται με τους εξής δύο τρόπους: 

1) Ο παλιός συνάδελφος φροντίζει να εμφανίζεται ότι βγάζει μέχρι 5.000 ευρώ τον χρόνο, για τα οποία παίρνει αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι μαύρα. Δεν έχει κάνει έναρξη, δεν πληρώνει ΟΑΕΕ όπως όλοι μας. 

2) Αλλιώς, ο παλιός συνάδελφος καταφέρνει να ζει με κάτω από 500 ευρώ τον μήνα, οπότε αποτελεί εξαιρετική περίπτωση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2012)

anarotiemai said:


> Μου μίλησε για την ιδέα του να φτιάξει ένα site προσέλκυσης πελατών μετάφρασης, στη συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα και τομέα που ειδικεύεται, και να λειτουργεί ο ίδιος ως μεσάζων με ένα μικρό κέρδος δίνοντας τα projects σε άλλους μεταφραστές. Θα συνεχίσει να συνεργάζεται με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης.


Δεύτερο πρόβλημα μ' αυτή την ιδέα:
Αν δίνει τις δουλειές σε άλλους, θα κόβουν εκείνοι αποδείξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών στον πελάτη; Ή θα πληρώνονται κι αυτοί με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης; Ποιος θα τις κόβει αυτές; Ο πελάτης ή ο μεσάζων φίλος; Αν τις κόβει ο πελάτης στον μεσάζοντα, θα πρέπει κι αυτός με τη σειρά του να κόβει στους υπεργολάβους του, αλλιώς τα χρήματα θα εμφανίζονται ότι είναι όλα δικά του, οπότε θα ξεπεράσουν πολύ σύντομα τις 5.000 ετησίως. Ή τελικά μιλάμε για μαύρα λεφτά από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτό που διάλεξα να "κουοτάρω" από τα λεγόμενά σου ερμηνεύεται με τους εξής δύο τρόπους:
> 
> 1) Ο παλιός συνάδελφος φροντίζει να εμφανίζεται ότι βγάζει μέχρι 5.000 ευρώ τον χρόνο, για τα οποία παίρνει αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι μαύρα. Δεν έχει κάνει έναρξη, δεν πληρώνει ΟΑΕΕ όπως όλοι μας.
> 
> 2) Αλλιώς, ο παλιός συνάδελφος καταφέρνει να ζει με κάτω από 500 ευρώ τον μήνα, οπότε αποτελεί εξαιρετική περίπτωση.



Τρίτο ενδεχόμενο: έχει άλλο επάγγελμα (μισθωτός π.χ.) και συμπληρώνει το εισόδημά του με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης. Το σημειώνω για να καλύψω κι εγώ τα νώτα μου μια και είναι η δική μου περίπτωση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2012)

Δίκιο έχεις, δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό. Αλλά επειδή είχαμε την πληροφορία ότι ετοιμάζεται όχι μόνο να ξεκινήσει επιχείρηση, αλλά και να τη νομιμοποιήσει στο μέλλον, αν πάει καλά, δεν έβαλα στο μυαλό μου καταστάσεις μισθωτών.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δίκιο έχεις, δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό. Αλλά επειδή είχαμε την πληροφορία ότι ετοιμάζεται όχι μόνο να ξεκινήσει επιχείρηση, αλλά και να τη νομιμοποιήσει στο μέλλον, αν πάει καλά, δεν έβαλα στο μυαλό μου καταστάσεις μισθωτών.


Φυσικά κι ένας μισθωτός μπορεί να ιδρύσει ή να συμμετέχει μετοχικά σε επιχείρηση (εκτός κι αν υπάρχουν ειδικά —για εκείνον— κωλύματα ή ασύμβατα).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να στηθεί ολόκληρη μπίζνα με τέτοιες αποδείξεις;


Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, οι διατάξεις λένε ότι με απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης μπορεί να πληρώνεται κάποιος που κάνει μια δουλειά περιστασιακά λόγω άλλης κύριας απασχόλησης (οπωσδήποτε όχι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας), και που δεν προβλέπεται να ξεπεράσει τις 5.000 συνολικά σ' έναν χρόνο. Ή μπορεί να είναι πολύ νέος ακόμα στο επάγγελμα και οι δουλειές του να είναι ελάχιστες. 

Σημειωτέον ότι υπάρχουν και εταιρείες, π.χ. η Audio Visual, που αρνούνται να σου κόψουν απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης, ακόμα κι αν συγκεντρώνεις όλα τα κριτήρια που απαιτούνται. Σε πληρώνουν ΜΟΝΟ με δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Σημειωτέον ότι υπάρχουν και εταιρείες, π.χ. η Audio Visual, που αρνούνται να σου κόψουν απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης, ακόμα κι αν συγκεντρώνεις όλα τα κριτήρια που απαιτούνται. Σε πληρώνουν ΜΟΝΟ με δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών.


Πράγματι. Επίσης, ακόμη κι αν μια εταιρία σε πληρώσει με ΑΕΔ, σου ζητά να υπογράψεις υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις των οποίων το περιεχόμενο εάν αποδειχθεί σε μεταγενέστερο έλεγχο ή από τα πράγματα αναληθές θα σου προκαλέσει μείζον φορολογικό πρόβλημα.


----------



## anarotiemai (Sep 7, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δίκιο έχεις, δεν το σκέφτηκα αυτό. Αλλά επειδή είχαμε την πληροφορία ότι ετοιμάζεται όχι μόνο να ξεκινήσει επιχείρηση, αλλά και να τη νομιμοποιήσει στο μέλλον, αν πάει καλά, δεν έβαλα στο μυαλό μου καταστάσεις μισθωτών.



Καλημέρα και πάλι,

Παλιός συνάδελφος δικός μου, από άλλη δουλειά, βεβαίως. Και σήμερα πρωί εγκατέλειψε την ιδέα γιατί ρώτησε λογιστή για τα διαδικαστικά και, όντως, το πράγμα δε βγαίνει, οπότε δεν έχω θέμα πλέον. Απ' οτι φαίνεται ήταν ιδέα...απελπισίας μιας και έχει μείνει άνεργος πολύ καιρό και ίσως και εγώ θορυβήθηκα δίχως λόγο.

Πάντως, εξαιρετικό το lexilogia. Δεν περίμενα τόσο άμεσο ενδιαφέρον για να είμαι ειλικρινής...

Ελπίζω και εγώ να μπορέσω να φανώ χρήσιμη στο μέλλον!

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

anarotiemai said:


> Πάντως, εξαιρετικό το lexilogia.


*Η* Λεξιλογία. Εξαιρετική, υπέροχη, έξοχη, εξαίσια, θαυμάσια — και άλλα παρόμοια επίθετα, όλα στο θηλυκό. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> *Η* Λεξιλογία. Εξαιρετική, υπέροχη, έξοχη, εξαίσια, θαυμάσια — και άλλα παρόμοια επίθετα, όλα στο θηλυκό. :)


Το φόρουμ lexilogia. Μια χαρά.

@nickel: Πότε επιτέλους θα σταματήσεις να τρομάζεις τον κόσμο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το φόρουμ lexilogia. Μια χαρά.
> 
> @nickel: Πότε επιτέλους θα σταματήσεις να τρομάζεις τον κόσμο;



Το "ποτέ" είναι φρονώ μια αναμενόμενη και εύλογη απάντηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2012)

Ο καθένας στη Λεξιλογία έχει τον ρόλο του. Δεν θα είναι ωραία αν αντιδρούμε όλοι ίδια.

Αλλά επί της ουσίας, πιο σωστό είναι "στη Λεξιλογία", ακόμα κι αν εννοείται "το φόρουμ". Αλλιώς θα λέγαμε "στην Έθνος", ή "στην Ελεύθερο Τύπο", επειδή εννοείται "η εφημερίδα".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Ωραία, αφού θέλετε «την ουσία»: Τα 'χουμε πει και τα 'χουμε γράψει αυτά (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3182-%CE%9F%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AF%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%BE%CE%AD%CE%BD%CF%89%CE%BD-%CE%B5%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%8D%CF%80%CF%89%CE%BD-%E2%80%94-%CF%87%CF%81%CE%B7%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%BF%CE%AF-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%8C%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%82). Το όνομα του φόρουμ γράφτηκε με λατινικά στοιχεία, όχι με ελληνικά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2012)

Και επειδή το όνομα είναι με λατινικά, μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει Λεξι-λόγια, τα λόγια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και επειδή το όνομα είναι με λατινικά, μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει Λεξι-λόγια, τα λόγια.



Έτσι κι αλλιώς, είναι λογοπαίγνιο με τα _λεξιλόγια_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2012)

...
Να πάψετε λεωγώ να πασπατεύετε τη Λέξι για να δείτε τι φύλο έχει. Ό,τι θέλει έχει, κατά το δοκούν, όπως τη βολεύει αναλόγως με το μέλος (όχι το δικό της, αυτή έχει πολλά, το μέλος που γράφει, ωχ δεν το σώζω με τίποτα), τη διάθεση της στιγμής, τις ανάγκες του κειμένου (και της ρίμας). Donna e mobile, uomo instabile, non ricercabile sesso in forum...
Ορίστε μας! Δήλωση φυλικών φρονημάτων; Δεν μας αφορά. Αφού υπάρχει η δήλωση φιλικών φορουμικών φρονημάτων (ΦΦΦ), τα υπόλοιπα είναι εκ περισσού, να μην πω εκ του πονηρού. Τι τρέχει; Τελείωσε το ντιμπέιτ (δίβατον περί αβάτου) για το φύλο των αγγέλων και θ' αρχίσουμε να ψάχνουμε της Λέξι τώρα;
Δαεμανίζω, μα βάρδα μη μανίσω που κουτσομπολεύετε την καλή μου... :twit: :devil:

Orchestra In-stabile DIS/accordo


----------



## Elsa (Sep 7, 2012)

Κι αν θέλαμε να έχει φύλο, θα τη λέγαμε sex-y-logia... :twit:


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κι αν θέλαμε να έχει φύλο, θα τη λέγαμε sex-y-logia... :twit:


Και με τέτοιο όνομα (Sex and Chatting), θα είχαμε μιλιούνια μέλη (members flying all over the place).
Just one thing though, I don't like chatting while I'm at it.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2014)

Σχετικά με τα φορολογικά όσων πληρώθηκαν με ΑΕΔ κατά το 2013: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=269209623258611&id=250181368494770


----------



## stathis (Feb 15, 2015)

Γεια σας! Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι και όλες καλά :)

Διακόπτω την πολύχρονη νηστεία μου από το φόρουμ λόγω βασανιστικών ερωτημάτων λογιστικής/φορολογικής φύσης σχετικά με τις πρώην αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης και νυν τίτλους κτήσης. Αν θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει να μπουν σε άλλο υπάρχον νήμα ή να ανοίξω καινούργιο, πείτε μου.

Αρχίζω από τα εύκολα: ποιο είναι το ετήσιο όριο μέχρι το οποίο μπορεί κάποιος να αμείβεται με αποδείξεις δαπάνης; Έχω ακούσει τις εξής εκδοχές: α) είναι 5.000, β) είναι 10.000, γ) κάποια στιγμή έγινε 10.000 και μετά επανήλθε στις 5.000. Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο σε φόρουμ, κατέληξα ότι για το 2014 (δηλαδή για αποδείξεις δαπάνης που κόπηκαν εντός του 2014) είναι 5.000, ενώ για το 2015 είναι 10.000. Ισχύει;


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2015)

Χαίρε! Να σε χαιρετήσω ήθελα, δεν έχω απαντήσεις για αυτά. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2015)

Χαίρε κοσμονάφτα μου! Θα περιμένουμε εναγωνίως μαζί σου τον Ζαζουλέα.


----------



## stathis (Feb 15, 2015)

Αντιχαιρετώ σας, αμφότερους και τους δύο. Καλώς σας ξαναβρίσκω!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 15, 2015)

Δεν έχω πληρωθεί ποτέ με απόδειξη δαπάνης, γι' αυτό δεν χρειάστηκε να καταγραφεί στο μυαλό μου αυτή η πληροφορία, αλλά θέλω να σε καλωσορίσω κι εγώ!


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 15, 2015)

Είναι 5.000 απ' όσο ξέρω, αλλά δεν δέχονται οι οίκοι ή οι εταιρείες πλέον να κόβουν τέτοιες. Ο λόγος είναι αδιευκρίνιστος, αλλά καλύτερα ρώτα πρώτα. 

Καλώς όρισες και πάλι!


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2015)

stathis said:


> Γεια σας! Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι και όλες καλά :)
> ...



Πριβιέτ, τοβάριτς Γιούρι! Σαν τα χιόνια! Μια χαρά είμαστε, το αυτόν επιθυμούμε και δι' υμάς, εσαεί. 

Με την άδειά σας, μεταφέρω τα τελευταία στο οικείο νήμα: *Απορία για τις αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης*.

Να περνάς, κοσμανάφτη :-D, όποτε σε βγάζει ο δρόμος η τροχιά σου, να τρατέρνομε πράμα.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2015)

stathis said:


> Αρχίζω από τα εύκολα: ποιο είναι το ετήσιο όριο μέχρι το οποίο μπορεί κάποιος να αμείβεται με αποδείξεις δαπάνης; Έχω ακούσει τις εξής εκδοχές: α) είναι 5.000, β) είναι 10.000, γ) κάποια στιγμή έγινε 10.000 και μετά επανήλθε στις 5.000. Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο σε φόρουμ, κατέληξα ότι για το 2014 (δηλαδή για αποδείξεις δαπάνης που κόπηκαν εντός του 2014) είναι 5.000, ενώ για το 2015 είναι 10.000. Ισχύει;








Για το 2014 όντως το όριο είναι πέντε χιλιάδες ευρώ (5.000€).
Για το 2015 όντως το όριο είναι δέκα χιλιάδες ευρώ (10.000€), περί του οποίου βλ. άρθρο 39 παράγραφο 1 εδάφιο β τού νόμου 4308/2014 (ΦΕΚ Α' 251/24-11-2014).


----------



## stathis (Feb 16, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ τον Ζαζ που μου έλυσε μια απορία μηνών, και ευχαριστώ βεβαίως για το θερμό (παρά τα χιόνια) καλωσόρισμα. Όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο, θα επανέλθω με περισσότερες απορίες γύρω από τις εξωτικές αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης.


----------



## stathis (Jun 27, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Σχετικά με τα φορολογικά όσων πληρώθηκαν με ΑΕΔ κατά το 2013: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=269209623258611&id=250181368494770


Ξέρουμε τι θα ισχύσει φέτος για όσους πληρώθηκαν με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης κατά το 2014;
Επίσης:
Φαντάζομαι ότι το τεκμαρτό εισόδημα για το οποίο γίνεται λόγος είναι το ατομικό και δεν περιλαμβάνει και εκείνο της συζύγου. Σωστά;


----------



## stathis (Jun 28, 2015)

Άλλη απορία σχετικά με τις αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης:

Γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου 20% ή όχι;

Στις αποδείξεις δαπάνης που μου έκοψε πελάτης μου μέσα στο 2014 είχε γίνει παρακράτηση (πέρα από το 3,6% του χαρτόσημου). Ο ίδιος πελάτης μού έκοψε απόδειξη δαπάνης μέσα στο 2015, πάλι με παρακράτηση του 20%. Έτερος πελάτης, ο οποίος πρέπει να μου κόψει απόδειξη μέχρι την Τρίτη, υποστηρίζει ότι δεν γίνεται, και μάλιστα μου έστειλε το σκεπτικό του λογιστή του μαζί με τα σχετικά άρθρα, εγκυκλίους κ.λπ., αλλά αδυνατώ να βγάλω άκρη, παρά τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειές μου. Πριν από κάποιους μήνες που έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα σχετικά με τις αποδείξεις δαπάνης, είχα καταλάβει, από διαδικτυακές συζητήσεις λογιστών, ότι δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο το αν πρέπει να παρακρατείται το 20%.

Τι από τα δύο ισχύει; Αν πράγματι δεν γίνεται παρακράτηση, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις αποδείξεις που μου έχουν κόψει ήδη και στις οποίες έχει γίνει παρακράτηση;


----------



## stathis (Jun 29, 2015)

Μήπως κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικά με αυτό που ρωτάω αμέσως παραπάνω; Πρέπει να κοπεί η απόδειξη αύριο το αργότερο.
Βρήκα στο taxheaven.gr μια σχετική κουβέντα, όπου το μόνο που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι οι απόψεις διίστανται. Βρήκα επίσης μια ανάλυση που αποφαίνεται ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνεται παρακράτηση.
Μήπως καλού-κακού να κοπεί η απόδειξη με παρακράτηση για να ξεμπερδεύω; Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση (δηλ. κακώς να έγινε παρακράτηση), το παρακρατηθέν ποσό θα συμψηφιστεί με τον οφειλόμενο φόρο εισοδήματος.

*Edit:*
Ενδεχομένως σημαντική διευκρίνιση: Για την εφορία ΔΕΝ είμαι αυτό που μέχρι πρότινος ονομαζόταν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, δηλαδή με απλά λόγια έχω κλείσει τα βιβλία μου.


----------



## psifio (Jun 29, 2015)

Γεια σου, Κοσμοναύτη!
Ειδική δεν είμαι προφανώς, αλλά συνάδελφος που πληρώθηκε με τίτλο κτήσης το πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2014 και μετά άνοιξε βιβλία ως μεταφραστής, φορολογήθηκε με 26% για το εισόδημα από τον τίτλο κτήσης, και με 13% (ευνοούμενος από τη διάταξη για τους νέους επαγγελματίες) για το υπόλοιπο εισόδημα. Το περασμένο έτος που είχε μόνο τίτλους κτήσεις, φορολογήθηκε με την κλίμακα των μισθωτών μέχρι το όριο των 5000 ευρώ. Πέρσι μας είχαν πει ότι αν ξεπερνούσες τα 5000, όλο το ποσό φορολογούνταν με 26%.

Επίσης είχε παρακράτηση σε όλους τους τίτλους κτήσεις, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Ρώτα ένα λογιστή καλύτερα.

Ελπίζω να βγάλεις άκρη!

Edit: Εγώ θα έλεγα βάλε παρακράτηση να ξεμπερδεύεις. Δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα, ενώ αν αποδειχτεί ότι τελικά έπρεπε να γίνει, υπάρχει πρόστιμο (νομίζω για αυτόν που έπρεπε να την αποδώσει στην εφορία).


----------



## stathis (Jul 1, 2015)

Φίλτατον ψηφίον, σε ευχαριστώ!

Όποτε ρωτάω κάτι τη λογίστριά μου (για την ακρίβεια κάποια από τις υπαλλήλους της, μια και η ίδια είναι super busy και ακριβοθώρητη), διαπιστώνω ότι εγώ ξέρω περισσότερα για το θέμα και ότι μου δίνεται κάποια απάντηση που δεν αφορά τη δική μου περίπτωση αλλά τον γενικό κανόνα. Αυτό συνέβη και τώρα. Μεταξύ άλλων, μου είπαν ότι οι πάσης φύσεως εταιρείες δεν μπορούν να κόψουν αποδείξεις δαπάνης. Ό,τι να 'ναι... (Θέλω να αλλάξω λογιστή, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως πέσω σε κάποιον χειρότερο.)

Το θέμα της παρακράτησης εκκρεμεί. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι και άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ πληρώνονται με αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης, οπότε ελπίζω να τους φέρει εδώ ο δρόμος τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2015)

stathis said:


> Όποτε ρωτάω κάτι τη λογίστριά μου (για την ακρίβεια κάποια από τις υπαλλήλους της, μια και η ίδια είναι super busy και ακριβοθώρητη), διαπιστώνω ότι εγώ ξέρω περισσότερα για το θέμα και ότι μου δίνεται κάποια απάντηση που δεν αφορά τη δική μου περίπτωση αλλά τον γενικό κανόνα. Αυτό συνέβη και τώρα. Μεταξύ άλλων, μου είπαν ότι οι πάσης φύσεως εταιρείες δεν μπορούν να κόψουν αποδείξεις δαπάνης. Ό,τι να 'ναι... (Θέλω να αλλάξω λογιστή, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως πέσω σε κάποιον χειρότερο.)


Εγώ άλλαξα τον λογιστή μου όταν διαπίστωσα ότι εγώ ξέρω περισσότερα από αυτόν σε πολλά θέματα, και μία φορά τον πρόλαβα πριν υποβάλει τη φορολογική δήλωση με λάθος στοιχεία που θα έβγαζαν φόρο αυξημένο κατά 3.000 ευρώ. Τη δεύτερη φορά δεν τον πρόλαβα, υπέβαλε λανθασμένη εκκαθαριστική ΦΠΑ, με αποτέλεσμα η υποβολή διορθωτικής να θεωρείται εκπρόθεσμη υποβολή, και να τραβιέμαι στη ΔΟΥ και στις ουρές για να πληρώσω το γελοίο πρόστιμο των 40 ευρώ.
Η καινούργια μου λογίστρια είχε επίσης άγνοια σε αρκετά πράγματα, σε ένα θέμα αναγκάστηκε να υποβάλει και ερώτημα στη ΔΟΥ για να βεβαιωθεί ότι εγώ της τα έλεγα σωστά και αυτή τα έκανε λάθος, και τώρα πριν υποβάλει οτιδήποτε μού το στέλνει πρώτα για έγκριση.


----------



## psifio (Jul 1, 2015)

Οι εταιρείες δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να κόβουν απεριόριστα όσες θέλουν, αλλά έως ενός (πολύ στενού) ορίου που καθορίζεται από τον κύκλο εργασιών της επιχείρησης. Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς αυτό...


----------



## stathis (Jul 3, 2015)

Εγώ δεν εννοώ τίποτα, απλώς έγραψα τι μου είπαν από το γραφείο της λογίστριάς μου. Αυτό που λες δεν το ήξερα πάντως. Αν ισχύει, εξηγεί γιατί τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία προτιμούν freelancers που έχουν μπλοκάκι και κόβουν αποδείξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών.


----------



## rogne (Jul 3, 2015)

Πρόσφατα πάντως (σεβαστή) εταιρεία του εκδοτικού χώρου μού δήλωσε ότι δεν τη συμφέρουν τα μπλοκάκια λόγω ΦΠΑ. Τρέχα-γύρευε.


----------



## eidpaidagwgos (Oct 4, 2015)

Γεια σας,

Έχω κάποιες απορίες. Εργάζομαι σε σχολείο ως ειδικός παιδαγωγός με σύμβαση ορισμένου χρόνου και ασφάλιση ΙΚΑ. Θέλω να συνεργαστώ με απογευματινό ιδιωτικό κέντρο. Η υπηρεσία μου δίνει άδεια για 10 ώρες την εβδομάδα. Απ' όσο γνωρίζω χρειάζεται να κόβω απόδειξη επαγγελματικής δαπάνης. Τι διαδικασία χρειάζεται να ακολουθήσω, ώστε να είμαι καθ' όλα νόμιμη; Πηγαίνω στην εφορία να μου θεωρήσει μπλοκ; Πηγαίνω μόνο στο τέλος μήνα, για να καταβάλλω το 20% και το 3,6% για το χαρτόσημο; Ως προς την ασφάλιση, θα πρέπει να καταβάλλω άλλες εισφορές; Υπάρχει καμιά πιθανή παγίδα σε όλο αυτό που χρειάζεται να προσέξω; Συγχωρέστε με, αλλά είμαι κάπως άσχετη από αυτά. Ευχαριστώ!!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2015)

Καλώς όρισες, eidpaidagwgos.

Θέλω να παρατηρήσω κάτι, χωρίς να ξέρω το θέμα σε βάθος. Ξέρω ότι με τίτλους κτήσης (πρώην αποδείξεις επαγγελματικής δαπάνης) επιτρέπεται να πληρώνονται μόνο οι περιστασιακά απασχολούμενοι (π.χ. εισηγητές σεμιναρίων). Φοβάμαι ότι όταν παρουσιάζεσαι να έχεις σταθερά κάποιο αριθμό ωρών απασχόλησης εβδομαδιαίως για πολλούς διαδοχικούς μήνες, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί περιστασιακή απασχόληση, άρα θα πρέπει να βγάλεις μπλοκάκι. Και νομίζω ότι αφού είσαι ασφαλισμένη στο ΙΚΑ, μάλλον στο ΙΚΑ θα πρέπει να σε ασφαλίσει και ο απογευματινός εργοδότης. 

Ας περιμένουμε να περάσει κανένας πιο ενημερωμένος.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2015)

Κοίτα ένα ενδιαφέρον έγγραφο που μιλάει για εκπαιδευτές που απασχολούνται σε δύο διαφορετικούς φορείς, αλλά με την ίδια ιδιότητα.

Όσοι εκπαιδευτές απασχολούνται σε προγράμματα ΔΙΕΚ και ΣΕΚ και ταυτόχρονα σε συγχρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα υπό την ίδια ιδιότητα, δεν μπορούν να αμείβονται με τίτλο κτήσης. Σύμφωνα με το ΚΥΑΣ/2014 και τις διατάξεις του Ν.4172/2013 δεν θεωρείται ότι παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες τους με τρόπο περιστασιακό. 
Η αμοιβή με τίτλο κτήσης δικαιολογείται μόνο εφόσον κατέχουν πλήρη ασφάλιση σε άλλο ασφαλιστικό ταμείο το οποίο όμως πρέπει να αποδεικνύεται σε κάθε πληρωμή τους. Οι ανωτέρω είναι υποχρεωμένοι να απευθυνθούν στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. σε δήλωση έναρξης επιτηδεύματος και να ζητήσουν την νόμιμη απαλλαγή τους από την ασφάλιση στον ΟΑΕΕ στην περίπτωση που είναι ασφαλισμένοι στο ΙΚΑ ΕΤΑΜ. 
Οι απασχολούμενοι σε συγχρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα που καταρτίζει και υλοποιεί το ΙΝΕΔΙΒΙΜ υποχρεούνται να εκδίδουν ΑΠΥ και να ασφαλίζονται υποχρεωτικά σε ΟΑΕΕ, εφόσον παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες τους με τρόπο συστηματικό και συνεχή βάσει των όρων των συμβάσεών τους. 

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω από το παραπάνω είναι ότι δεν θεωρείται περιστασιακή η απασχόλησή τους και πρέπει να πάνε στην εφορία για έναρξη για να βγάλουν μπλοκάκι, αλλά δικαιούνται να απαλλαγούν από την εγγραφή στον ΟΑΕΕ. 

Καλό θα είναι να ρωτήσεις λογιστή και μάλιστα πολύ έμπειρο.


----------



## stathis (Dec 11, 2015)

Πριν από πολλούς μήνες είχα ρωτήσει ποιο είναι το ετήσιο όριο για τις αποδείξεις δαπάνης. Πήρα την εξής απάντηση από τον συνήθη ύποπτο Ζαζ:



Zazula said:


> Για το 2014 όντως το όριο είναι πέντε χιλιάδες ευρώ (5.000€).
> Για το 2015 όντως το όριο είναι δέκα χιλιάδες ευρώ (10.000€), περί του οποίου βλ. άρθρο 39 παράγραφο 1 εδάφιο β τού νόμου 4308/2014 (ΦΕΚ Α' 251/24-11-2014).



Επειδή ο νόμος που αναφέρει ο Ζαζ είναι του 2014 και δεν αποκλείεται να έχει αλλάξει κάτι από τον Φεβρουάριο που έγινε αυτή η κουβέντα, μπορεί κάποιος να μου επιβεβαιώσει ότι το όριο για τις αποδείξεις δαπάνης που κόβονται μέσα στο 2015 είναι 10.000 ευρώ;


----------



## stathis (Dec 13, 2015)

Αν υποψιαστώ ότι είμαι ο μόνος εδώ μέσα που πληρώνεται με απόδειξη δαπάνης...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 13, 2015)

Καλά που δεν χρειάζεται να υποψιάζεσαι (ακόμη) ότι είσαι ο μόνος εδώ μέσα που πληρώνεται...


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2017)

Καλησπέρα σας! Τι ισχύει από φέτος ως προς την ασφαλιστική εισφορά των τίτλων κτήσης; Παρακρατείται και καταβάλλεται από τον εργοδότη; Ή την καταβάλλει ο μεταφραστής; και με ποια διαδικασία;


----------



## rogne (Apr 24, 2017)

Μεγάλη και πονεμένη ιστορία... Στον ΣΜΕΔ πήραμε πρόσφατα την εξής απάντηση από τα κεντρικά του ΕΦΚΑ: 



> Για τα πρόσωπα που πληρώνεται [sic] με απόδειξη δαπάνης, σας γνωρίζουμε τα κάτωθι:
> Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 55 του ν. 4387/2016, από 1.1.2017 στην ασφάλιση του ΕΦΚΑ υπάγονται υποχρεωτικά, μεταξύ άλλων, οι μέχρι την ένταξη ασφαλισμένοι των εντασσόμενων φορέων, τομέων, κλάδων και λογαριασμών, όπως ορίζονται στα άρθρα 51 και 53 του ως άνω Νόμου, οι οποίοι καθίστανται ασφαλισμένοι του ΕΦΚΑ καθώς και όσοι για πρώτη φορά από την κατά τα ανωτέρω ένταξη των φορέων, τομέων, κλάδων και λογαριασμών αναλαμβάνουν ασφαλιστέα εργασία ή αποκτούν ασφαλιστέα ιδιότητα βάσει των γενικών ή ειδικών ή καταστατικών διατάξεων αυτών.
> Περαιτέρω οι ασφαλισμένοι των ανωτέρω εντασσόμενων φορέων, κλάδων, τομέων και λογαριασμών καθώς και του Δημοσίου, εξακολουθούν να διέπονται από τις διατάξεις της νομοθεσίας αυτών, όπως ισχύουν, εκτός αν ορίζεται διαφορετικά από τον προαναφερθέντα Νόμο.
> Με τις διατάξεις της παρ. 4 του άρθρου 2 της αρ. 61502/3399/ 30.12.2016 Υπουργικής Απόφασης (ΦΕΚ τ. Β΄4330) ορίζεται ότι για τον καθορισμό της μηνιαίας βάσης υπολογισμού συνυπολογίζονται τυχόν ποσά που έχουν καταβληθεί με δελτίο επαγγελματικής δαπάνης.
> Από τον συνδυασμό των ανωτέρω με τα στοιχεία που έχετε δηλώσει στο e-mail σας προκύπτει ότι ο / η ενδιαφερόμενος/η θα πρέπει να απευθυνθεί στο αρμόδιο υποκατάστημα του ΕΦΚΑ Μη Μισθωτών με βάση την έδρα της δραστηριότητας, προκειμένου να πραγματοποιηθεί ασφαλιστικός έλεγχος όσον αφορά την υποχρέωση υπαγωγής της στην ασφάλιση του ΕΦΚΑ.



Η επικρατούσα ερμηνεία των παραπάνω γραφειοκρατικών, σε συνδυασμό με την τρέχουσα πρακτική εταιρειών και συναδέλφων (μετά από ένα διάστημα παγωμάρας, όλα μοιάζουν να συνεχίζονται όπως πριν με τους τίτλους κτήσης), είναι (προσωρινά τουλάχιστον) η εξής: αν δεν υπάρχει "ασφαλιστέα ιδιότητα" (δηλ. για εμάς έναρξη επαγγέλματος), το εισόδημα που προέρχεται ΜΟΝΟ από τίτλους κτήσης ΔΕΝ επιβαρύνεται με ασφαλιστικές εισφορές. Αν όμως π.χ. κάποιος που αμείβεται μέχρι τώρα με τίτλους κτήσης πάει και ανοίξει μπλοκάκι, τότε για τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές του θα συνυπολογιστούν στο εισόδημά του και οι τίτλοι κτήσης.


----------



## Costas (Apr 29, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ! (Τι μπέρδεμα είναι αυτό...)
Το ποσό παραμένει 10.000;


----------



## rogne (Apr 29, 2017)

10.000, ναι.


----------



## Costas (May 1, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------

